# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری یا اتاق عمل؟؟؟؟؟

## hamidshams

سلام دوستان میشه بگید کدومش بهتره البته نه الان چار سال دیگه رو درنظر بگیرید ... دانشگاه های آزاد زیادی چند ساله که دارن پرستاری میگیرن آیا امکان داره بازار کارش مثل رشته های مهندسی خراب بشه؟؟؟

----------


## -AMiN-

اینقد که کمبود پرستار داریم تا ده دوازده سال دیگ اشباع شدن نداره
بعد اینو هم نمیگی الان خیییییییلی از دانشجو های پرستاری دارن انصراف میدن کنکور بدن پزشکی بیارن؟

----------


## elL

> سلام دوستان میشه بگید کدومش بهتره البته نه الان چار سال دیگه رو درنظر بگیرید ... دانشگاه های آزاد زیادی چند ساله که دارن پرستاری میگیرن آیا امکان داره بازار کارش مثل رشته های مهندسی خراب بشه؟؟؟


از نظر من پرستاری بهتره چون اتاق عمل امکان ادامه تحصیلش محدوده دکترا نداره و کارش سخت و حقوقش کمه نگران نباشین اینطوری که معلومه تا چن ساله دیگم بازار پرستاری داغ هر سال بیشتر پرستار میخوان و به سرنوشت مهندسی دچار نمیشه

----------


## hamidshams

> از نظر من پرستاری بهتره چون اتاق عمل امکان ادامه تحصیلش محدوده دکترا نداره و کارش سخت و حقوقش کمه نگران نباشین اینطوری که معلومه تا چن ساله دیگم بازار پرستاری داغ هر سال بیشتر پرستار میخوان و به سرنوشت مهندسی دچار نمیشه


ممنونم از نظرتون ولی اگه یه نگاهی به دفترچه انتخاب رشته آزاد بندازید میبینید بیش از پنجاه دانشگاه دارن پرستاری میگیرن اونم دوتا ظرفیت جدا حالا اگه دولتیا رو حساب نکنیم فقط سالی دو سه هزار نفر پرستار دارن از آزاد فارغ تحصیل میشن دو سه هزار نفرم از دولتی و این یه خطره ما هرچی هم نیاز داشته باشیم تا پنج سال دیگه دوبرابرش فار تحصیل داریم اما اتاق عمل فقط سه دانشگاه آزاد دارن و این یه حاشیه امنی ایجاد میکنه ... ولی ما بازم نمیدونیم و باید از اهلش بپرسیم

----------


## hamidshams

به نظر من دانشگاه آزاد داره واسه این رشته خطر ساز میشه البته این نظر شخصی من هست و شاید غلط باشه

----------


## elL

> به نظر من دانشگاه آزاد داره واسه این رشته خطر ساز میشه البته این نظر شخصی من هست و شاید غلط باشه


با نظرتون در مورد دانشگاه ازاد موافقم ولی اگر رشته ای تا اخرین مقطع واسه ادامه تحصیلو نداشته باشه خب به نظرم خیلی جالب نیس گرچه خیلیام تا اخرین مقطع ادامه نمیدن ولی من دورو برم چن نفر بودن که اتاق عمل میخوندن و راضی نبودن اصلا

----------

